

How to take your company international - mikeyur
http://www.wmediaventures.com/news/how-to-take-your-company-international/

======
samueladam
This is an interesting business idea for people living outside the USA.

A partnership with already established websites where you use their code base
and take care of the translation, marketing and customer relationships in your
geographical/cultural region.

